
Ask HN: What are you Building? - michael_fine
I'm curious to see what interesting projects/startups HNers are working on.
======
tikhonj
I'm working on what I call "semantic version control". Namely, instead of
diffing and merging text, the goal is to parse the program and diff/merge the
AST.

EDIT: A better way to state the goal: I want to take advantage of the
underlying structure of a computer program to inform the diff/merge. The first
step just happens to be diffing ASTs, but I go beyond this.

I already have some neat features--for example, I can detect moves fairly
robustly. That is, if you move a function, I can see that as a single action
even if you modify the function a little bit when moving it (e.g. rename the
parameters). Also, there is already more information for resolving conflicts
in a three-way merge.

Unfortuntely, the performance is currently horrible, which makes it completely
unusable. Once I fix that (I just need to memoize the diff function properly)
and fiddle around with some of the algorithms a bit, I'll have something
interesting (I hope :)). After that, I'll probably add a UI.

Also, I should add that I'm not the only person with this idea. A lot of the
early design and features are based on YDiff[1], although I used no code from
there. The merging and some of the other stuff I'm working on right now is
more original though (I think).

[1]: <http://yinwang0.wordpress.com/2012/01/03/ydiff/>

~~~
kamaal
I was just wondering what would be the use cases of this.

I mean to say code version control really is text version control. The whole
idea is to track the changes, the cause for the change and who changed with
some history. Added with this ability to do other code release related changes
like revert, merge etc.

What is the use of semantic version control?

~~~
tikhonj
Right now it's just a better diff/merge tool. It's more accurate than a normal
diff or merge, doesn't get confused by meaningless changes, can resolve more
conflicts (theoretically) and should be able to produce a much better
interactive merge experience.

I don't have any features beyond that right now--it does not actually manage
different versions itself right now. Once I have the client finished, you will
be able to use it along with a normal VCS like Git.

However, there are certain advantages to using an approach like this to manage
commits as well as diffs and merges. For example, given the information I'm
gathering, you would be able to automatically mark commits that only changed
comments but not actual code. Additionally, you would be able to perform some
fairly sophisticated queries on history--for example, you would be able to
track a function across renames or just list all the names it ever had, which
would be useful.

This is all possible, but writing a complete version control system is outside
the scope of this side project. Additionally, it would be much easier to get
users if this tool just augmented their existing workflow (e.g. Git) rather
than trying to replace it altogether.

Hopefully this gives you a good idea of the sort of things I want to do. I
have some other ideas as well, but some of them are probably too difficult to
implement. I have to admit that even the relatively simple coffee I have so
far turned out to be much more difficult to write than I exit expected.

Your question is actually very useful--it reminds me that I need to come up
with a good elevator pitch for the system. I'll worry about it when I actually
have a working prototype rather than a loose collection of slow functions :-).

------
jwdunne
I'm currently working on a little project that has a new spin on Pastebin. I'm
playing with a Bayesian classifier (or attempting and learning a lot) to auto-
detect the language and appropriately set the syntax highlighting
automatically without a dropdown and a reload. The paste will also be saved
automatically so there isn't a page load for anything.

I'm still hacking away and haven't got very far whilst I'm getting my head
around the classifier. One other problem I've noticed is keeping track of
ownership. One solution I have in mind is that there is no ownership: when
it's modified it generates a new link to share with. It might be good for very
simple code collaboration - I've tried doing this with Pastebin over Facebook
chat and this should make the process a whole lot smoother.

I also need to think about how training will work. I envisioned it so that the
user can train it i.e if it guesses wrong, the user would correct it by
selecting the proper language and the program will learn for the future. I'd
be putting a lot of faith in potential future users but I'm not expecting it
to be big or anything, maybe just something me and my friends can share and
work on code friction-free (some don't have GitHub/BitBucket/etc accounts, one
doesn't like CAPTCHAs at all).

I'm currently going off 100% self-education here too so I'm having to get to
grips with some other maths stuff like some symbols (such as | means
conditional probability and _not_ to be confused logical OR), so if the
project falls flat on its face at least I learned something from it :)

~~~
icebraining
Instead of having users train the software, why not download and feed it a
corpus of open source software? Writing a script that clones random
Github/Bitbucket/Google Code projects and feeds the code to the trainer (using
the file extension to get the language) should be easy enough.

~~~
jwdunne
That is a good idea. Might even be able to just get away with not displaying a
language name or anything so if it's off a little bit, it won't matter much.
For example, there'll be much less worry if some C# gets mistaken for Java in
rare instances - I'm guessing in those instances the differences won't matter.

Thanks for your input :)

------
typpo
I'm working on <http://asterank.com>, a database that catalogs and computes
the economic attributes of nearly 600,000 asteroids.

According to the data, there are 74 asteroids worth over $10 trillion.

------
yesimahuman
Building HTML5 mobile app designer tools. Launched in late February, now ramen
profitable, several YC rejections under our belt...we are going to bootstrap
the damn thing!

<http://codiqa.com/>

~~~
tajddin
Great work. I signed up about two months ago and intend on using codiqa for
our mobile prototyping. It's great for those of us that are bootstrapped.

I actually found about you guys on Reddit :)

~~~
yesimahuman
Cool, well feel free to drop me an email if you have any questions or
suggestions. My email is in my profile. Thanks :)

------
chromatic
I'm building a site that performs discounted cash flow analysis of stocks.
Most of the existing work in this area comes from people selling custom
spreadsheets. I think there's a good chance to disrupt that market, especially
by combining it with education and a notification component.

~~~
kamaal
I understood everything apart from 'discounted cash flow analysis of stocks'
Can you please explain in plain English what that means?

~~~
chromatic
You calculate the intrinsic value of the company by projecting how much real
cash it can produce over its useful lifespan. Then you calculate the current
value of that future money (you have a target rate of return you want to meet
or exceed). That gives you a fair price per share right now.

It's a pretty standard Benjamin Graham valuation method.

------
KhalidAbuhakmeh
I recently deployed my own bootstrapped application called Mucho Support
(<http://muchosupport.com>). It let's you build a contact list of team members
and gives you a hotline (local phone number). When a business emergency
occurs, a concerned party dials the number and Mucho Support will cycle
through your list of supporters until you reach someone. You can also text
your phone number and it will blast message everyone on your team with that
message. It also emails everyone and tracks emergency activity.

I guess the idea is that automated systems are great in detecting hardware
failure, but they lack the analytical skills your people have. "Crap we marked
everything 80% off, instead of just one item" is a hard problem to automate
around.

Only $10 a month for unlimited supporters (30 day trial). Keeping it simple
for now as I drum up interest. Would love it if you guys would check it out.

I've also used this as a proxy for automated services like Pingdom. It texts
your hotline, and Mucho Support blasts your entire team, not just one phone
number.

Thanks.

~~~
justhw
A sugggestion: Your home page is very busy. Try to simplify it a bit, it's
okay to have to scroll.

------
rnochumo
I just finished building a widget, for beta testing, that startups can grab
from my website that has a built in screen recording tool. So once they embed
this on their own website they can entice users to record their interactions
and it will even pick up on audio feedback as well.

You can see the widget on my site <http://betapunch.com>. The widget is the
little punch icon in the right corner of the page. It's not great as far as
design goes, but that's why I am working on the 2nd variation of the widget I
will be launching in a couple days.

Here's what it will look like: <http://i.imgur.com/iBS7C.png>.

I am trying to get as many people to grab the code and put it on their startup
websites so I can make sure display and functionality are all in order in
various different browsers.

So if you have a moment and want to give it a shot for your site that would be
great! You can remove it whenever you'd like, I just want to make sure it does
what it's supposed to. :-)

~~~
jamiecarruthers
As an average Joe, I've got no idea why I should click to begin a screencast.
What does it do and why should I do it?

~~~
rnochumo
Good point. I know it's not crystal clear and that is largely my fault because
I see it every day. I am hoping the newer style widget will clear things up
maybe. The startup is allowed to customize an incentive when they get their
widget code to display on their site. The purpose is to get something from the
startup as a reward for beta testing their app. (A free upgraded plan, or some
swag etc.)

Video recorded feedback has been proven to be much better than text based
feedback. Why write out a problem and have something get lost in translation
when you can show them and talk them through it?

------
carlosfoster
Just finished a Perl app called Daystack. It's a web-based calendar and
notebook that helps users manage their day and their ideas.

Right now I'm working on a seamless way to encrypt and decrypt notes in the
browser. This way only the encrypted version of a user's note is on the
server.

<https://daystack.com>

~~~
davidandgoliath
Looks lovely -- should simplify the sign-up process though & implement some
easy sign-in buttons. //I should also do the same. :)

------
Breefield
I'm working on a tool that helps you find the webpages you've previously come
across. This is primarily done by showing large screenshots with each
bookmark.

I plan to add a variety of page-browsing tools to help you find that page
quickly (from color palettes to cover-flow-esq flow).

<http://folindux.com>

~~~
revolutions
If you could do that well, that would be amazing. There was a post years ago
from a Mozilla intern on "Lifestream." It's a little bit like your idea, but
I've wanted this for so long. Still haven't figured out how to do this, so I
shall wait to see how yours turns out instead.

Take a look: <http://weizhou.wordpress.com/2008/07/07/prototype/>

I personally think some of the ideas there are amazing. I attempted to contact
the intern on whether there was any work still being done in this area, but
received no response. I really hope someone can create a browser extension, or
perhaps that Mozilla might still consider implementing this.

I currently have an obsessively organized library of bookmarks, which still
fails me at times.

Edit: Is there any way to organize bookmarks within folders on your website? I
see it is not possible in the bookmarklet.

~~~
Breefield
You can tag things, which hopefully serves the same purpose as foldering. I'll
add some tools in the future to rename batch tags.

------
givan
I'm working for almost 2 years on a SaaS ecommerce platform
www.rainbowstore.org user hackernews password hackernews

The key difference lies in the architecture, it does not have a template
engine, it uses plain html and this leads to massive simplification, here is
some info on that
[http://docs.rainbowstore.org/index.php?title=Template_design...](http://docs.rainbowstore.org/index.php?title=Template_design_intro).

This simplification allows building a store by just using the html mockup from
the designer and also allowed me to build a visual designer for the frontend.

It also has sankey diagram traffic visualization for better understanding user
patterns, mcommerce and all the other modern requirements for ecommerce.

Still not ready for prime time but I hope to launch in a few months.

------
jordanroher
I'm working in a 2D RPG in ImpactJS. Spent the last week getting HTML 5
caching to work on desktop and iOS, then put the finishing touches on a bash
script to update the cache manifest, compress all my JS files and rsync them
to the server.

~~~
VoiceOfWisdom
How are you liking ImpactJS? I have done some looking at it but the hundred
dollar price tag just to try it turns me off.

~~~
jordanroher
Love it. I'm not an engine guy, so having some of it done for me is wonderful.
ImpactJS is well documented, reasonably fast, and has classes for the basics
that work well. Plus it has a level editor that now includes collision
detection. I'm satisfied with the $100 price.

------
jcc80
Pay for performance SEO quoting system. You don't usually know what you're
getting w/ SEO because it's billed per hour or in the typical standard, pro,
enterprise packages that work well for web apps but not keywords w/ different
competition levels.

And, it feels like the interests of firms aren't always tied to their clients.
"Of course we have a guarantee...you're on the first page (of Ask.com)!"

So, I'm working on a quoting / billing structure where customer payments are
dictated by the ranking improvements. Feedback so far is good, but of course,
it's a challenge.

<http://www.growtap.com>

~~~
tgrass
Since good SEO is a personal relationship with the client, it might benefit
you to personalize your About Page. Clearly the price is right, but to sell
me, I want to know that there is a team behind the effort.

~~~
jcc80
Thanks for checking it out and the suggestion. Definitely will have to be
upgraded soon (hiding it in the footer menu isn't the answer I guess).

~~~
peluso91
I would also suggest a sales video explaining how much better performance
based SEO is than the standard company. Put it where your screenshot is on the
homepeage. Videos really connect with people, especially if you can get across
your passion to really help your clients. something simple would cost you
under a thousand if you found the right person to do it. (check out
www.quiry.com "manifesto" or even go with some basic kinetic typography with
music and your voice in background)

------
tgrass
I'm building a web application for stormwater engineering that integrates
local jurisdictional requirements of computation, design and reporting with
industry-specific project management.

------
ilaksh
An open source WYSIWYG CMS and plugin platform running on Node.js and
CoffeeScript, along with a hosting service and simple virtual hosting control
panel.

The main advantages over other similar systems are:

* open source: MIT license

* ease of use: everything is a widget, including layout/design aspects

* efficiency: virtual hosting for many sites on one server/VPS, Node.js, caching, reduced requests etc.

* easy to extend: just enter Github user and repo name and hit publish to add a plugin

Right now I have tools/widgets for adding text (with lots of Google fonts),
adding images, email address collection, pages (tabs), editing code,
installing plugins, managing files, and a button to play Groove Salad. I am
planning on finishing the EtherCalc (collaborative spreadsheet) widget, the
EtherPad widget, and then recording a video.

The video will demo all of those things above and also show me quickly coding
(with the code editor) and publishing a widget for a live updating
collaborative data list that takes advantage of the built-in NowJS and
Mongolian Deadbeef libraries.

When that stuff is ready I will start trying to raise money on KickStarter,
and hopefully will have some funds to tighten up some basic things like
security and hosting features. Then when its sort of Beta ready I will try to
publicize the github repo again. I gave it out before but its really not ready
to share the code at this point, very messy and pre-alpha.

Anyway I am interested to know what people think of the concept or my plan.

~~~
audreyt
I think the plan sounds great and would happily contribute to the effort,
especially for the EtherCalc part. :-)

Have you considered EtherPad Lite? It might be a more appealing choice than
EtherPad, considering the common Node.js codebase.

------
ammmir
I feel like I always need more than one project on my plate, so I'm working on
two main apps right now:

CloudPlay (<http://cloudplay.fm>), my first Mac app, is a music player that
searches for music locally (iTunes) and online (YouTube, SoundCloud), similar
to Spotlight, and makes it easy to build playlists and share them. I'm going
to iterate on it lots this summer while in the nReduce (<http://nreduce.com/>)
program.

Dialoggs (<http://dialog.gs>) is an app I'm building with my buddy Drew Wilson
(of Pictos fame). It's like a topical Twitter with privacy. Dialoggs lets you
create (or be suggested to you after a number of replies) discussion topics
(known as Dialoggs) that can be public, invite-only, or completely private,
making them great for collaboration within a team. We're working on UX
refinements as we learn how people use the app, and sometime this summer, will
have a more public launch. More info on my blog:
<http://amirmalik.net/2012/04/27/introducing-dialoggs>

~~~
heliostatic
Any invite codes available? Sounds really interesting.

~~~
ammmir
sure, here are a few:

<http://dialog.gs/?invite=yiFjRtwO72T>

<http://dialog.gs/?invite=5r5Zh4hsvcU>

<http://dialog.gs/?invite=uw7Hd3UPj6F>

<http://dialog.gs/?invite=s0SqxEDdmwH>

<http://dialog.gs/?invite=nLymyp7MqAK>

if you have any questions, ping me on there (<http://dialog.gs/amir>)

------
azelfrath
I'm working on a perl script that will serve as a migration assistant from
WhatsUp Gold v8 to Nagios v3. My company has 1,300+ hosts and 2,500+ services,
all in various groups and states of health. It is my job to port over
everything.

The version of WhatsUp we are using does not have a good way to export the
configuration, and no API to query, so I am basically screen-scraping the web
GUI for all the relevant info. I then do some basic sanitization (there are
some illegal chars in Nagios configs), error-checking (how to handle a URL
with a loopback IP address), and some cross-reference (putting hosts in groups
and attaching services to them).

Overall it has been a great learning experience for me. I got to know Nagios
quite well, practiced my perl a bit, and got to use git beyond just the
tutorials I had read.

I plan on open-sourcing this as soon as I get permission from my employer.
Company time and all that.

------
pkamb
I've really been liking the Mac App Store. Great potential for selling apps as
an independent developer, and not nearly as saturated at the iPhone/Android
app stores. Such as...

EdgeCase: <http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/edgecase/id513826860?mt=12>

~~~
ken
I'm a bit surprised that they don't consider this a violation of their
requirement that apps not change the native user interface.

~~~
pkamb
It was a really frustrating process getting it accepted actually. Took over 3
weeks and several rejections. Really depends on which reviewer you get I
think.

------
nkron
Not very exciting, but I'm experimenting with a site to list sales tax rates
by city: <http://www.sale-tax.com>. It's been fun to play with scraping
government forms, SEO, and adsense. Maybe next year around tax time it will
even be useful to people :)

~~~
vermasque
It would be more useful if it was easy to compare places. For example, do I
save money crossing the state line to buy something? Some states also charge
sales tax on specific things that other states disregard (e.g., clothing).

------
speg
This month I've been Working through a book to teach myself iOS development.
Only two chapters left!

------
keiferski
I'm working on step 2 of a naming company (we create names for new startups
and products). The plan is to offer a package with a name, logo, and business
card, so I'm working on my logo design skills and bringing in some more
designers.

Also, I'm building an copy editing service that's more transparent and
straightforward. Most editors have complicated pricing schemes that vary
depending on the topic, document type and whether they charge by the hour or
by the number of words. Instead, I'm charging a flat fee per word, no matter
what the project, and you'll be able to customize other features (like
delivery date, format, etc.)

Hoping to get both startups rolling by the end of June.

~~~
azelfrath
I have to ask: Does your naming company have a name?

~~~
keiferski
Yep, Nomvilla. (<http://nomvilla.com>)

~~~
michael_fine
how did you choose that?

~~~
keiferski
"Nom" is the Latin root for "name" in pretty much every European language (Nom
in French, Nome in Italian, Nombre in Spanish, etc.) and a villa is an upper
class country house, so together, it's "Naming House".

------
mflindell
I'm building an online workspace for uni students to collaborate on
assignments and includes a calendar, contacts management with chat across
platforms and an email client with document editor built in for pdf & doc.

~~~
modarts
Do you have some contact info I can reach you with? This sounds interesting to
me.

~~~
mflindell
Hit me up at @scrummitch on twitter and I can tell you more about the project.

------
chadyj
I am working on a content publishing app for email in the ESP space called
Sendicate <http://sendicate.net>. If you have ever battled with the ubiquitous
Mailchimp/Constant Contact/etc etc then you definitely understand the pain. I
have just started taking closed-beta sign ups and am aiming to get the first
test customers on the app next week.

For those interested in a little more details I have started blogging about
some of the ideas and concepts behind Sendicate at my blog at
<http://www.chadyj.com>

------
auston
Not sure you would find it interesting, but since GrubHub/Seamless are not in
my area (Suburbs of South Florida) - <http://munchables.me/>

~~~
sejje
Nice to see something in South Florida.

Site looks well-done, too.

------
mustardamus
I am working on a webapp called Vanish Drive. It lets you share files in the
Cloud in a non persistent way. Get the sharing done and the files will be
erased from the Cloud after some while.

I've made a quick pitch site: <http://usejquery.com/vd-pitch/index.html>

Last week I re-structured the app (updated with my knowledge, because it's in
the works for quite a while now) and yesterday I modified Backbone.js' Sync
function to handle the CRUD actions via websockets.

What do you think?

------
thesorrow
I'm building an interpreter inspired by interactive fictions (IF) by infocom.
The goal is to be able to generate your css/less (including a generated
styleguide) and HTML page skeleton just by writing plain english. Here is an
example : "btn can be a button element" "btn can be a anchor element" "large-
button is a kind of btn" "large-button color is black" "large-button
background-color is lighten(black, 10%)"

I'm still figuring out the language but i'm feeling that it can be really
promising.

~~~
ilaksh
You might have a look at <http://attempto.ifi.uzh.ch/site/> Attempto
Controlled English <http://attempto.ifi.uzh.ch/site/docs/ace_nutshell.html>

~~~
thesorrow
Thanks, this can help me a lot :)

------
gmarcus
Working on <http://appextras.com/>

Helps mobile app publishers monetize their apps by self and cross promoting
recommended apps to their users.

Built with node.js, Rails and HTML5 goodness.

Currently reaching 4.5 million users through our publishers on the network.

Check it out live in the Free Snake app
<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sneaky-snake/id446768343?mt=8> Tap the +games
button in the top left corner.

------
davidandgoliath
Yak shaving & then once I'm done, implementing redundant yaks.

------
kemalta
I'm working on two iOS components. The first one is RadioTunes
SDK(<http://radiotunessdk.com>) which is a radio streaming framework for iOS
with http/mms support. The second framework is PDFTouch
SDK(<http://www.binpress.com/app/pdftouch-sdk-for-ios/859?ad=5107>), a fast
and customizable framework for rendering PDF files.

------
maxkpage
I am working on <http://scorebookz.com>

It's a sports team management site. Allows team captains/coaches to easily
manage their schedules, stats, and players. I have a good number of teams
using it, so it you know anybody who has a team send them a link.

I also just released my first iPhone app called Bullpen:

<http://www.maxkpage.com/bullpen>

Which is a pitch counter for baseball and softball pitching coaches.

------
Mz
A better body.*

* Biohacking my medical condition is my number one preoccupation

------
rakila
Trying to help find, attend and share what is exciting lately. The sources are
completely open :-) I have facilitated private events and closed groups to
share comments and photos. I did this because I believe proper socializing
happens in real world and the place you socialize matters a lot.

So far we've had a bumpy ride but I am commited to make it work to build a
rather truly social planet!

Thanks @michael_fine!

<http://www.ilikeplaces.com>

------
eigenbom
I'm slowly putting together a PC game called Moonman, inspired by Knytt
Stories, Terraria, The Incredible Machine, and Dwarf Fortress .. when I'm not
distracted reading HN of course. ;)

site: <http://moonman.io> latest vid:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WL2r3rRnvD0&feature=youtu...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WL2r3rRnvD0&feature=youtu.be)

------
gcr
I'm trying to learn stenography, using Plover (open-source steno software:
<http://plover.stenoknight.com/> ) and a $40 gaming keyboard.

A steno keyboard has 20 buttons and you can press any number of them at a time
(chorded). You write syllables and it unambiguously resolves your strokes into
English text. Experienced stenographers can get 220 WPM that way.

~~~
linjunhalida
It is great! It works on my keyboard, and I think I can learn how to use it
when I have time.

------
jnorthrop
I'm finishing up an ebook. I've found that startup founders struggle to tackle
privacy issues. I'm hoping this ebook helps early stage startups find both a
reason and a method to tackle privacy issues. If anyone is interested send me
an email (in profile) and I'll send along a full copy -- I'd love to get your
feedback.

<http://startupprivacy.com>

------
zackham
Calculating lots of stuff from GPS data + sensors from bike rides...

Batch processing a ton of old data and working out the kinks in some Ruby we
rewrote in JS so we could share it between the client and server. Here are
some details [http://blog.ridewithgps.com/blog/2012/05/22/Metrics-
Improvem...](http://blog.ridewithgps.com/blog/2012/05/22/Metrics-
Improvements/)

------
rob_zim
I'm writing a photo editor using Qt (for future cross platform functionality)
and OpenCL for GPU accelerated filters. It isn't exactly going to change the
world but it's a fun side project to keep my brain from rotting in the cube
farm from 9 - 5!

It's currently available for Windows (Linux is coming next) and is completely
free.

<http://photomonkee.com>

------
mcrider
I'm building a mobile app for my podcast listening website,
<http://flapcast.com> (which is getting some pretty decent traction but
probably isn't taking off since I don't have a mobile app). I can't wait to be
able to listen to podcasts on my phone, hit pause, then continue listening to
them on my computer :)

------
traxtech
I'm working on a project to help researchers and medical doctors to easily
stay up to date with state of the art research publications (1M+
publications/year, more than 2k journals), by categorizing and ranking papers.

We (me and the business co-founder, a student in medicine) should "go live" in
about two weeks.

<http://trendmd.com>

------
ghc
I'm building a virtual assistant that prioritizes your reading list. I've been
building it for awhile and we made it to MassChallenge semi-finals, but no
farther. Hopefully we'll launch soon :). If anyone here wants a beta invite,
you can sign up at <http://foldr.co> (just click launch)

------
sathish316
I'm making an app to create json apis from any publicly available small
datasets and share them with others. Think of imdb top 250 movies, wikipedia
list of tv show episodes, periodic table etc. I'm still working on making it
fast. For preview check out <http://apify.heroku.com>

------
desushil
I'm working on a simple app "Smileship". I am new and trying to learn
php/mysql while building this. My app is fairly simple. The main aim of my app
is to inspire people to smile.

You can see it at: <http://smileship.com>

Soon, I and my friends are going to work on plagiarism project as our college
major project.

------
grokcode
I'm building a book recommendation engine. You rate books you have read and we
recommend other books you might like. We don't care about anything that
doesn't improve the quality of the recommendations, so no book clubs, no
author blogs, no user book lists...

<http://authoralcove.com>

~~~
unclegene
Funny, how many people try to build the same thing? :) Just posted here about
my practically the same project, <http://dozen.softover.com>

~~~
davidandgoliath
Yours however seems offline :)

~~~
unclegene
You are (were) right - though 5 minutes offline is arguable better than
"launching soon" :)

------
rezendi
<http://wikisherpa.com/> \- online/offline Wikitravel/OpenStreetMap mash-up
travel-guide app. Been picking at it part-time for a couple of years now, have
about 12,000 active users split roughly evenly between Android/iOS, am trying
to work out what to do with it next.

------
danoprey
I'm working on <http://www.madeiracloud.com/> a tool to visually build, manage
and monitor your architecture on the public cloud.

In public beta at the moment, anyone can sign up free in just a minute. Still
early days, so any feedback can help shape our direction.

------
wj
A project manager for the low-budget film industry. It imports a script and
generates the production board, call sheets, and budget. Hopefully saves
filmmakers time and money and lets them focus more on the creative aspects of
production.

<http://www.indieintern.com>

------
k-mcgrady
Building iOS apps. Working on a realtime location based sharing app as well as
a few other more minor projects.

------
davyjones
pgXplorer - <http://pgxplorer.com>

An open source GUI for PostgreSQL databases.

~~~
bartonfink
Davy -

I've been futzing around a lot with Hadoop since you last mentioned this on
here and haven't been doing much SQL work. Any news on the development front?
Anything new I should take a look at?

~~~
davyjones
No real enhancements to report but some small bug fixes here and there. I am
working on adding some reporting feature that will generate PDFs. I will
certainly let you know when that is complete (even though I am thinking you
are not exactly in that target group).

------
atomical
I'm building a legal billing software that removes a lot of unnecessary
complexity for solos and small firms.

~~~
strik3r
how is it easier for the user?

------
LCoder
I am working on a private Android app provisioning service with the ability to
silently update apps on rooted devices. It started as a way to easily deploy
Android apps I develop to my multiple test devices and has become a great
method to manage and update my volunteer beta testers.

------
ddorian43
I'm working on a Video Player as a service. Basically you host the video files
yourself in your server/s3/cdn whatever. And you get a player with many
features like captions,stats (maybe realtime), VAST2.0 ads, playlists, multi
playlists and many more. Anyone like what you read?

~~~
davidandgoliath
Sounds spiffy. :)

------
wxl
A brain____ macro language and interpreter[0]. I've always really liked
Brain____ and I wanted to make it easier to program in, and this is my attempt
at that (still pretty early release, kinda buggy).

[0]: <https://github.com/w-x-l/nil>

------
unclegene
Playing (mainly - tuning at this moment) with a new book recommendation
engine, <http://dozen.softover.com> The main challenge/goal here - better than
existing big players quality with much less data and resources

------
joshmattvander
Over the weekend I built a little app to simplify selling on craigslist. It
essentially turns your listing into an auction, tracks views and handles all
of the inbound e-mails. All you have to do is accept the best offer(s) if you
decide to accept any at all.

~~~
heliostatic
Link? This sounds great (as someone trying to move and sell a bunch of stuff).

~~~
joshmattvander
I just moved as well, hence the idea. I am going to give it a go with my stuff
and I will do a Show HN shortly.

~~~
davidandgoliath
Sounds like fun!

------
fruchtose
<http://muxamp.com> Muxamp is a YouTube and Soundcloud unified playlist I'm
wrote to learn JavaScript, jQuery, and Node.JS. It interfaces with the YT and
SC APIs to deliver a responsive, interactive playlist.

------
ericclemmons
An internal (for now) local web app that provides 1-click installs for our
numerous Github-hosted projects, applications, and Wordpress blogs using
Vagrant, Capistrano and PhantomJS (environment, deployment, and change
notifications, respectively).

Also, using AngularJS.

------
akanoxx
Working on the next version of <http://ligues.ca> (sports leagues manager).
Also working on <http://playffs.com> (NHL playoffs pool) until the end of NHL
playoffs.

~~~
sejje
I have a shelved idea (and domain -- teamstr.com ) for a sports league
management webapp. Yours looks pretty slick.

------
wushupork
Building a Pinterest for Instagram called, wait for it, Pinstagram
<http://www.pinstagram.co> We launched it on HN less than a month ago and are
getting some users so we'll keep working on it.

------
mping
I'm working on my personal tracking app, RoutineTap. <http://routinetap.com>
I'm having a hard time getting visitors; right now I'm also learning
backbone.js and writing a mobile app.

------
corentino
I'm working on the marketing/traction strategy for my second startup. Lack of
marketing was the reason of the fall of my first startup... so I don't want to
get burn a second time. I'll share some stuff on HN in a few weeks :)

------
gbog
Building a 2D virtual city: alphatown.com (today we push a new signin system).

------
nixisfun
A better life for my family.

------
younata
I'm making a clone of the game ataxx [1] for iOS. (It's my excuse to learn
core graphics, and some AI design)

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ataxx>

------
binarydreams
I have been working on a collection of css creations - <http://cssdeck.com>

I plan to continue working on it and i hope it's helping out a lot of frontend
fellows!

------
JoelBesada
I'm working on a site that encourages and makes it simple to share your weekly
progress on the things you are working on. <http://progrss.me/>

------
friggeri
Non-programming wise, I'm finishing up my PhD thesis. And my current side
project, which I'll start as soon as I'm done writing is a small location
based iPhone app.

------
jeffpelton
I'm working on an open API server platform to power your website and mobile
apps.

<https://github.com/comster/house>

------
rmATinnovafy
I'm building a digital magazine called !session. It targets the HN crowd, with
a touch of marketing. It debuts soon. Keep posted for the announcement.

------
factorialboy
Collaborative decision making - Review19 - <http://review19.com>

------
sakai
I'm building an agricultural crop classification and forecasting tool, using
remotely sensed and other data.

------
strik3r
I´m rewriting the strategy, moving from the app approach towards a html5
interfase guerrilla

------
davewasthere
A seating planner system for VIP hospitality packages (stadium seating mostly)

------
jpxxx
I'm writing an ant simulator where you don't get to smush the ants.

------
voxx
I'm building a web package in Lua/Kepler. The idea is that you install it,
create an admin account, and then decide what you want the site to be. If you
want a wiki, then it installs wikimedia and configures all that. If you want a
blog, it'll install a custom blog software with lots of extensibility. If you
want CMS, then it will install Joomla/Drupal/Whatever, and you can configure
all of that. If you want forums, then you can install phpbb/vbullshit/custom
forum software.

Right now, I'm mostly designing blogging software and forum software. I plan
on making everything first, releasing it all separately, then just packing it
all up as a chameleon package once everything is finished.

You know, the usual.

------
thekungfuman
I'm writing a little Sinatra app for my fiancee's birthday. It's nothing
complicated, it just displays a different reason I love her each time the page
loads (or you can permalink to a specific reason).

------
aklofas
I'm typing up this reply...

~~~
umenline
OK , as music lover (mostly as listener ) i developed weird abstract product
that collect music recommendations from your Facebook friends and groups into
private database , and in real time and let you play it ( you tube streaming )
its GUI sucks and its desktop app. but from programmer point of view it is
doing its job and there are few weird people that like it :
<http://www.tunesamp.com/> hu .. and i very open to suggestion how to develop
it or which direction to take it

